# My Dog Ate My Pessaries....



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Not all of them, but  a day's supply which I had left on my bedside table.  I thought it was odd when I couldn't find them when it came time to lie down, but then I found a chewed up pack near the bin (stupid dogs love chewing the rubbish).  I don't even know which dog ate them (we have three, but it could only be one of the two yearlings), so watching them both closely for strange symptoms!  I need to do a search now see what the effects could be, if any!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe call the vet/RSPCA as if a dog eats Brufen it is v dangerous for them, our dog once ate my godmother's sleeping pill and we found her groggy in the kitchen!


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

They're not brufen, they're progesterone.  I looked it up, and a few vets say that dogs don't usually react adversely to hormonal drugs, so it's OK if they eat your birth control or whatever, but to watch them just in case.  Unlikely anything bad will happen, but just in case.

It sort of reminded me of my college days when another Lab?Collie of mine ate a sixteenth of hash when I left the room to boil the kettle.  I was a little upset, but the dog was stoned for three days, and it really was funny.  And he was so chilled, my mum asked if I could give it to him more often...


----------



## Soleonie (Feb 10, 2012)

I know I shouldn't laugh but this did make me chuckle. I wish a dog would come and eat mine, I'm really sick of them and all their gunkiness


----------



## harden77 (May 28, 2012)

Sorry, this made me giggle too as it sounds like something our four legged friend would do too!!  hope they are all okay x


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

this is hilarious......I have just had a much needed laugh.....apologies if its at your dogs expense. Nice to see a topic on here thats a bit random and light hearted xx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha ha! Poor dog, bet he wondered what was going on!!!


----------



## Susieque44 (Jun 14, 2011)

Omg thanks for the chuckle !! I too have a dog that eats anything in site but no hormone drugs so far lol


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol..this is hilarious (esp hash story) and just the kind of thing my Bichon puppy would do. I hope your dogs are all well.


----------

